# Ganz einfaches .mp3 abspielen?



## zReaLy (15. August 2013)

Hallo,
wie kann man einen mp3 sound z.b. auf knopfdruck(nicht sowas wie button gemeint) abspielen ?
habe im internet gesucht aber das dann nicht wirklich verstanden und funktioniert hats auch nicht.


----------



## sheel (15. August 2013)

Hi

welchen Code hast du uns was funktioniert dabei nicht?

Ohne Javafx sind MP3´s aus Lizenzgründen etc. nicht möglich.


----------



## zReaLy (3. September 2013)

Leider gibts im I-Net nicht umbedingt Hilfreiches, ich kenne nichts womit ich mal anfangen könnte überhaupt erstmal .mp3's zu
laden...

Hier einmal mein Test-Code in dem nichts drin steht  (Ausser nen Kommi *-*):

```
package Tutorials;

import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.UIManager;
import javax.swing.UnsupportedLookAndFeelException;

public class Main {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
			java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() { 
				 
	            @Override
	            public void run() {
	        		final Mp3 mp3 = new Mp3();
	        		mp3.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	            }
	         });
    }
}
@SuppressWarnings("serial")
class Mp3 extends JFrame {
	private JButton playButton;
	
	public Mp3() {
		super("Mp3-Sound-Demo");
		
		try {UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException | InstantiationException| IllegalAccessException | UnsupportedLookAndFeelException e) {}
		
		this.setSize(300, 300);
		this.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		this.setResizable(false);
		this.setVisible(true);
		
		this.add(getPlayButton());
	}
	private JButton getPlayButton() {
		playButton = new JButton("Play-Sound");
		playButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
 		    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
 		    	/* Und hier dann der Sound?,
 		    	 *  ich brauche ja nur ne Methode,
 		    	 *  um Mp3-Sounds zu laden 
 		    	 *  und sie dann abzuspielen!
 		    	 *  Das grade soll nur eine Test-
 		    	 *  klasse sein, um auf Knopfdruck 
                         *  Mp3-Sounds abzuspielen! */
 		    }
		});
		return playButton;
	}
}
```


----------



## ComFreek (3. September 2013)

Dieser Code bringt uns auch nicht viel.

Hast du schonmal dies hier ausprobiert?
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6045384/playing-mp3-and-wav-in-java


----------



## zReaLy (3. September 2013)

Ich Downloade mir mal das JFM und probier das beispiel auf der Seite da aus...
Mal gucken 

Edit: Jetzt hab ichs mir gedownloadet nur weis ich nicht weiter


----------



## ComFreek (3. September 2013)

Die erste Antwort müsste doch ohne weiteres mittels Java 7 funktionieren:
http://stackoverflow.com/a/10237397/6030038

Ich weiß gerade nicht, wo du da eine Lösung mit JFM siehst.


PS: Das nächste Mal, die Bearbeiten-Funktion nutzen; ich habe dir jetzt die 2 Beiträge zusammengeführt


----------



## zReaLy (3. September 2013)

Ja, die imports gibts nicht...
import javafx.scene.media.Media;
import javafx.scene.media.MediaPlayer;

und 
		Media hit = new Media(bip);
		MediaPlayer mediaPlayer = new MediaPlayer(hit);
zeigt er mir bei Media "Cannot instantiate the type Media"
und bei MediaPlayer nur "Change to MediaTracker"


----------



## ComFreek (3. September 2013)

Du musst JavaFX zu deinem Projekt hinzufügen (wie es auf der verlinkten Seiten auch in den Kommentaren stand):

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8241525/how-to-use-javafx-2-sdk-in-eclipse

Dort wird auch das Tool "e(fx)clipse" empfohlen, evtl. was für dich.


----------



## zReaLy (3. September 2013)

Mir ist das iwi zu blöd, ich habe mir jetzt irgendwas gedownloadet wovon ich keine Ahnung habe.
Kannst du mir den genauen download Link schicken?,
denn auf beiden Links bei der Seite kommen nur Fehler.
Vielleicht lass ich das auch lieber das nervt,nur wegen Sound abspielen so ein aufwand
ich denk ich such nach ner vereinfachten Lösung muss ja auch nicht mp3 sounds sein...


----------



## ComFreek (3. September 2013)

Die Links auf der StackOverflow-Frage sind falsch, das stimmt, habe ich jetzt korrigiert.

Du kannst doch nicht irgendwas irgendwie herunterladen. Das führt zu nichts.
Dann nimm lieber *.wav-Dateien zum Abspielen.


----------

